# Why did the chicken cross the road? The SP / Artisans answer is...



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

Why did the chicken cross the road? …to get to the other side; but what would you say? 

Or better, what would be the general response or answer of SP / Artisan people?


----------



## MrSmashem (Aug 25, 2010)

Cause he felt like it.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

because his friends were already on the other side, and he wanted to have a fun day with them.


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

Papa.tuti said:


> Why did the chicken cross the road? …to get to the other side; but what would you say?
> 
> Or better, what would be the general response or answer of SP / Artisan people?


In the other side was something what interested him and/or was curious and wants movement and/or adventure.
BTW: Im also curious. With this kind of questions, whats the topic of your research?


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Because it was right in front of him, and he just thought he had to get that task over with, so he can move on to walking across the field of grass, that was next to the road he just crossed.


----------



## JamieBond (Dec 13, 2011)

Why? You're really asking me why? Shouldn't you be asking the chicken?


----------



## Bev (Aug 20, 2010)

Because it wanted to and no cars or rules about jaywalking will stop it!


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

The chicken is a risk taker and laughs in the face of death. The chicken plays by its own rules and answers to no man ... or chicken. This chicken is el loco...you could say it's El Pollo Loco.


----------



## Papa.tuti (Feb 17, 2012)

@Nessie ...


> With this kind of questions, whats the topic of your research?


Some of these questions have been debated and argued at length on the www, I was just curious to see how it relates to type / temperament, and also to have a fun (aka interesting) discussion...


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

The chicken crossed the road to die. Alone. In the rain.


----------



## Iron Sabbath (Jan 26, 2012)

Cause it saw COLONEL SANDERS


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Because he/she wanted to.


----------



## Bluebird (Nov 29, 2009)

To a chicken, road doesn't mean anything and it's just another walkable path (compared to a cliff, river etc), so the chicken has no particular reason for crossing the road.


----------



## Mokek Kwe (Jan 16, 2012)

It's been said that the SP answer to this question is "As long as the chicken made it safely, we shouldn't question her motives."


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

1. Road? What road? Why would I not go over there? You have a better place for me to be? I'm a goddamned chicken for christs sake, am I to go to the coffee shop down the street? I saw a bug over here and it looked rather tasty, if you must know. Leave me the hell alone already, dont cross the road if you dont want to, but dont sit there and question my motives and decide for yourself why I do what I do because you may not ever figure it out for even I dont know most of the time.

2. Because I saw you watching me and I wanted to blow your fucking mind.

3. Haha, they're too busy trying to figure out why i crossed the road that they do not even realize that the wolf is coming up behind them.

4. Here's a road, I'm bored, I'll cross the road.

5. Am I not supposed to cross this? Well fuck you, I'm crossing! 



ps. the egg came before me


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

Cos he saw other people doing it and he was like "ooh, this looks pretty cool, let's give that a go."

Then he died.

CONFORMISM MESSAGE.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

because he forgot his tuxedo in the car


----------



## Warren Foster (Mar 16, 2012)

because it was in his way


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

The chicken didn't cross the road, it's a hypothetical question.

Or, she felt like it.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

It needed a cock


----------



## Sunfox (Apr 11, 2011)

It wanted the excitement sure to be on the other side!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

...'Cause it fucking felt like it, ok?


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

It wanted to. Isn't crossing roads a thrilling experience?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

I think if I hurry they'll make me a sandwhich....otherwise im just some nuggets:dry:


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

answer 1: because it can.

answer 2:

it saw an enemy night elf


----------



## Cashmere (Dec 28, 2011)

because there was a delicious twinkie over there


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

To get to the other side... the other side of life, aka death. Yeah, the chicken will get run over.


----------



## ParfaitMan (Mar 26, 2012)

To live life to the FULLEST like a true SP! I have a theory that SPs are the most in touch with their animal instincts because of their massive Se's. That's why we love experience so much :3


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

It was just his excersise routine. He was only a beginner though which is why he only crossed it once, he didnt want to tire himself out


----------



## lemonade (Feb 12, 2012)

What chicken?

Even better, it intends to spend the evening on my dinner plate.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

"To get to the other side" means to get to heaven. He got hit by a car, and went to heaven. The other side.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

TheGirlWithTheCurls said:


> "To get to the other side" means to get to heaven. He got hit by a car, and went to heaven. The other side.


To add insult to injury, was it a Tyson or Perdue delivery truck, delivering poultry to the supermarket?


----------



## stoicBrit (Jun 10, 2012)

1)Because she was a big fan of extreme sports.
2)she was being pursued by a chicken molester.
3)her mates wear egging her on.
4)she was heading to the KFC for some hot wings.
5)she crossed back again when she found out the chicken molester had a big cock.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

The chicken is exercising it's free will. It's not my place to question the chickens motives.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Papa.tuti said:


> Why did the chicken cross the road? …to get to the other side; but what would you say?
> 
> Or better, what would be the general response or answer of SP / Artisan people?


Because he is a stupid chicken who doesn't know what he is doing. He is simply too hyper and busy looking around and crosses the road by accident. Or maybe he is going to the beach across the road?

Or he just can't control his fucking feet.

(All the answers are so hilarious and creative)


----------



## Narcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

The chicken does not need a reason.


----------



## noteworthy (Feb 6, 2013)

To go to KFC.

That's the first thing that popped in my head


----------



## Colt45ws (Apr 1, 2013)

Because somebody didnt finish cooking it.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

To get a better view of watching your every move.


----------



## Pupsu (Nov 30, 2011)

cause there might be more food on the other side.


----------



## NerdyBirdy64 (Apr 22, 2013)

Cause why not?


----------



## grumpy_old_man (Sep 3, 2013)

That's where he parked his Harley.


----------



## musician_enigma (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't know. It had better hurry up, get out of my way.


----------

